# 67 lemans tv cable length suggestion



## Aldo_45030 (Jun 13, 2017)

Having problems getting tv cable set correctly. I think my cable is the issue can anyone point me to a cable to use?It is an edelbrock carb with the Sonnax corrector on it, 67 400 motor, B&M adjustable bracket mounted to the last 2 bolts on the intake/head. I used the basic bracket fab instructions found on Art carrs site the cable adjusts out fully and the cable then slacks when back to idle position and the lever in the tranny no longer contacts the TV piston.
I know bowtie makes a system but i already dropped to much money on this set up to give up and dont have an extra $200 to shell out to bowtie.

Thanks in advance


----------

